# Amnodd Bwll



## Dmc68 (Dec 31, 2018)

Situated below the mountain of Arenig Fawr sits this cottage not much inside unfortunately. Visited here on Christmas Day.

Video...https://youtu.be/q3OdocgXOYY


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 31, 2018)

Not a lot to see inside but a lovely setting and a place full off character too.is that the Gatwick drone I see in pic six ha ha


----------



## krela (Dec 31, 2018)

What a beautifully wild location, I want to live there.


----------



## ocelot397 (Dec 31, 2018)

What a waste of a house


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 31, 2018)

Interesting little cottage just nestled away in some remote part of Wales. Can't pronounce it.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 31, 2018)

I liked that a lot. Brought back memories I have of exploring North Wales as a young boy. Fab stuff.


----------



## smiler (Jan 1, 2019)

Jobs a good'un nicely done, Thanks


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 1, 2019)

looked up a welsh translation site

https://www.bing.com/translator/?from=cy&to=en&text=amnodd

https://www.bing.com/translator/?from=cy&to=en&text=bwll

although another translator gives amnodd as foolish so I guess you takes your pick


----------



## 2blokes (Jun 8, 2019)

nice call on the " i can't pronounce it" lol
double "D" is pronounced "TH" in English 
double "LL" is the sound of "clearing your throat " lol
I love camping outside little old houses like this one !!!


----------

